# capture lpt1 batch file



## alexenjen (Aug 3, 2000)

I need help writting .bat file to do the following:

net use lpt1: \\server-name\printer-name


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You have the syntax correct. Is there a reason why you want to capture this printer port in this manner?


----------



## alexenjen (Aug 3, 2000)

need to use DOS based programs on Win2k OS. If I manually capture lpt1 on win2k, it does not keep it when you reboot. Or is there a better way?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Use the switch /persistent at the end of the line and it should stay.


----------

